# Nomos Club 701 or Stowa Partitio



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm fairly new to the watch game. At the moment, I have a few inexpensive watches with my SKX009 getting the most of my wrist time. I'm looking to try to cut back on the number of watches I have and stick with one "nicer" watch and one or two beaters (my SKX and a quartz piece). Because I'm trying to cut down the collection to two, MAYBE three watches, I'd prefer something versatile i.e. something that just looks good with shorts and a polo as it does with a basic suit.

These are my list of requirements for my new watch purchase:
1. Mechanical, preferably hand wound but I'd consider automatic
2. German, I already have Swiss and Japanese pieces. 
3. Versatile, something that can be worn in almost any situation that isn't a sport or water activity (SKX and quartz for that).
4. Something under $1,500
5. 40mm or smaller. I'm pretty lanky (6'4", 158lbs.) with wrist just under 6.75 inches. I'm honestly more concerned about lug to lug length as it drives me crazy to have lugs hanging over my wrist. The shorter, the better.

I'm a pretty basic guy when it comes to style, nothing too flashy. Honestly, I often find design that is considered simple to be the most beautiful. This philosophy also carries through to my watch collection.

After listing all of that out and spending several weeks doing quite a bit of research, I've narrowed my choices to the Nomos Club 701 and the Stowa Partitio. Both tick most of the boxes above and I truly love the design of both pieces. Trouble is, I like the both so much that I can't decided on which one to go for. Here are my pros and cons for each:

Stowa Partitio







Pros:
Great value coming in at under $800 USD all in. That's half the price of the Nomos.
Option for hand winding movement or automatic.
ETA movement means easier/cheaper repairs.
Great vintage vibe with dial and lume. 
37mm is a good size for me, especially with the thin bezel.

Cons:
Not an in-house movement takes a bit of the prestige/excitement/allure away for me.
I wouldn't be able to try it on before buying. They seem to have a good return policy but I'd still prefer to try it on.
48mm lug to lug width. Not horrible, but I'd prefer something shorter. 
The case looks nice but doesn't appear to be as nice as the Nomos.
I'm not sure I could get away with this wearing a suit. Maybe with a nice strap?

Nomos Club 701







Pros:
Fit and finish looks better than the Stowa.
Great sporty yet elegant look. 
Option for exhibition case back. 
Beautiful in-house hand winding movement.
Due to the growth in respect for Nomos over the years, I'm thinking this may hold its value better than the Stowa. I don't plan on selling either of these watches but it's nice to know you could get most of your money back if you ever needed to.
I have a few places that sell them locally, so I can try it on before I buy (going today).

Cons:
Fair price for an in-house movement, but it's twice the price of the Stowa. Servicing costs may also be more expensive.
A bit smaller than the Stowa at 36mm and it has a thicker bezel which means noticeably smaller dial. 36mm may be TOO small. 
Long lugs for the size of the watch. There is a noticeable gap between the spring bar and the watch...not sure I dig that.
The "sporty" nature of the dial may not be dressy enough for a suit but I think I could pull it off. Thoughts?

Anyway, those are my thoughts. I'd love to hear your thoughts on these watches if you've ever owned, held or seen one in person. Feel free to point out any pros or cons that I may have missed.


----------



## icenine (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks like a Swatch fee for a 2824-2 would run about $170 USD. Not sure what a local watchmaker might charge, perhaps a bit less?

The NOMOS alpha caliber -- though it usually has to be sent to Germany and can take months -- is $260. Pretty reasonable on NOMOS' part all things considered. Trickier to service for sure but cost-wise not worse enough that it should be a major consideration if it's a big thing holding you back.

This article breaks things down between the two watches nicely.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks, icenine. 

The difference in service costs isn't that bad when you break down the costs over the recommended service period (usually 5ish years). 

Yes, I've read the W&W article you reference (a few times) and I'm still torn


----------



## icenine (Aug 4, 2015)

pikers said:


> Thanks, icenine.
> 
> The difference in service costs isn't that bad when you break down the costs over the recommended service period (usually 5ish years).
> 
> Yes, I've read the W&W article you reference (a few times) and I'm still torn


NOMOS does recommend 5 years. I remember reading online a lot about the common workhorses like 2824-2 and Miyota 9015 being push-able to 10 years, not sure if that's necessarily best practice (haven't owned either movement that long myself) but I'd believe it.

Do you have an AD you can go to try the Club on and see if 36 is too small? Though the difference between 36 and 37 probably won't be noticeable in the case itself.

And lastly not sure if it helps the decision but 2 weeks ago I saw a LNIB Club go for $1225 on eBay. There are ways to pay a little less than double the Partitio to get the Club. Personally I'd go for the Club. Stowa makes great watches and Partitio is no exception but the Club, with its color accents and angular lugs, looks a lot more interesting to me. I do believe you'd be able to wear it in a suit, especially if you can toss in some sort of reddish-orange accent to match the hands. My $0.02  Can't go wrong with either


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Really appreciate the feedback, icenine!

I think we are on the same page. I honestly love both watches but the Club has a slight edge in my mind at the moment. I'm going to try to swing by the AD tonight to try one on, that may push me over the edge either for or against it.


----------



## icenine (Aug 4, 2015)

pikers said:


> Really appreciate the feedback, icenine!
> 
> I think we are on the same page. I honestly love both watches but the Club has a slight edge in my mind at the moment. I'm going to try to swing by the AD tonight to try one on, that may push me over the edge either for or against it.


Of course! I had a similar internal dialogue when deciding Tangente vs Club, I know it can be a struggle (a first world problem indeed..)

I think that's the best course of action, you are a very tall slender guy (nearly a foot on me but we have the same size wrists and weigh nearly the same) so what looks good on me (like the 35mm Tangente and 38mm CWard Trident) could look a little small on you.

In this case though I think even if it means waiting a bit longer or saving a bit more to get it, if you're leaning toward the Club you gotta try it on and see if it's worth biting the bullet! Like I noted, on the secondhand market it can be had in the 1.1-1.3k range without too much hunting so that might help not break the bank buying new. Let me know what you think if you can check it out tonight!


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

I saw a Club Dunkel (I think that's how you spell it) on WUS over the weekend for $950. It was far from mint (lots of swirl marks, light scratches and it was missing the original strap), but it was a good deal at $950. If it was the white dial I probably would have jumped on it. 

My thought on used watches is if I'm only going to save a few hundred dollars (e.g. 1.2k and up), I'd rather spend the extra $ and get a brand new one with a warranty (I'm pretty risk averse). If I get a used one that needs to be serviced, I'll basically be at the price of a new one. 

I'll keep you posted on my thoughts after I try one on.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Go with the club... IF you can get the sapphire-caseback variant. 

The orange accents on hands and dial really make it 'pop' and feel a lot more contemporary than the partitio's tunr-of-the-previous-century styling. And the silver-plating on the dial is really something to behold (not sure if Partitio has that?). I sort of think the club would go better with a suit than the Partitio (because the p. is rather reminiscent of a vintage tool watch, whereas the Club is a sportified dress watch).

But, yes, if you have the option, try it on in person, see how it fits and feels.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Plenty of white dial Clubs come up for about that price. The Dunkel seems to attract a slight premium.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Go with the club... IF you can get the sapphire-caseback variant.


Yes! I'm with you 100% on this ^


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


> Plenty of white dial Clubs come up for about that price. The Dunkel seems to attract a slight premium.


Really!? Wow, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I faced the same decision a year ago. I had a small wind fall and bought the Club. Best decision ever. 
Not sure about the accuracy of the stowa but the alpha movement is amazing. Get it grey market for a whisker under a grand.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

chuasam said:


> I faced the same decision a year ago. I had a small wind fall and bought the Club. Best decision ever.
> Not sure about the accuracy of the stowa but the alpha movement is amazing. Get it grey market for a whisker under a grand.


Thanks, chuasam! I actually just read your review and the posts that followed. Very helpful.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

So I just tried on the Club 701. First off, I love the look of the watch. I think it's the perfect mix of sport and dress, exactly what I'm looking for. 

The fit and finish is very impressive. I compared it to a few other watches of similar price that were in the store and it compared very well. And the strap...oh that strap! What a beauty! 

My only hesitation at this point is the size of the dial and the case, it's MUCH smaller than I'm used to seeing on my wrist. I typically wear divers and aviation watches so it was a bit of a shock to see this tiny guy on my wrist. I wanted to compare it to the 38.5mm Club but they only had the 36mm in stock. I THINK the lugs on the 38.5mm could potentially be too long as the 36mm felt perfect. I did try on a few other models but the lug configuration is a bit different on them, a bit of apples and oranges. 

I may go back for another test drive with the wife to get a second opinion. 

Final thought, they only had the 36mm Club with the solid case back. I'm going to email Nomos to see if that is something I can add if I place an order directly through them, that movement is too pretty to keep covered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macct (Jun 27, 2008)

Of the two, I would opt for the Nomos. I think it is the better finished watch with more character. I would also look at other Nomos models, finding the fit varies tremendously by the shape of the lugs.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

If you have the budget, the Club all the way...


----------



## Peter B (Sep 9, 2007)

I have two Stowa (Antea KS and Ikarus) and just added that Dunkel from last week. I retrieve it tomorrow! Both the Stowa watches are very well-made and keep great time. The Antea makes a great dress watch. I've always been intrigued by Nomos (my Antea was my poor man's Tangente) and the Club was just enough different than my others and has the Alpha movement to boot.

As for the Club with a suit, I think you could pull it off just fine...


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback on the Stowas, Peter. I _REALLY_ like the Stowa but I keep gravitating towards the Nomos.

I think the club can definitely be worn with a suit. When I went in to my local AD last night, the salesman (who was very nice, we had a great conversation) was wearing a nice suit. He was of similar build to me so I asked him to try it on for me so I could see what it looked like on a similar arm with a suit. It looked pretty darn good if you asked me.

I wish they had the 38.5mm version there, I'd love to see that compared to the 36mm. I may head into the city this weekend to see if I can find an AD that has both, thankfully Boston has a few ADs.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

One more vote for Club. Either 36 mm or 38,5 mm whichever feels more comfortable.


----------



## Tugboat1980 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think the lug-lug length is the same for the 36mm club and the 38.5mm club datum. The diameter is a bit bigger and the lug width wider but the lug-lug length I think is the same. I have the same 6.75ish inch wrist as you and my club datum fits great. Plus it has the sapphire case back.

I'd go with the Club Datum. It's only a bit more...in for a penny in for a pound.

*edit: I got my clubs mixed up; the 36 and 38.5mm clubs do have slightly different lug-lug lengths. 47mm vs 48mm.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

pikers said:


> So I just tried on the Club 701. First off, I love the look of the watch. I think it's the perfect mix of sport and dress, exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> The fit and finish is very impressive. I compared it to a few other watches of similar price that were in the store and it compared very well. And the strap...oh that strap! What a beauty!
> 
> ...


The 38.5mm was the first Club I tried. I was really looking forward to it, but it was just all kinds of wrong on my wrist.


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Club!


----------



## Kal El (Nov 9, 2014)

I would go with the Club, but maybe with the black dial. Seems like it's easier to dress up or down. And no, servicing Nomos is not a big money affair. For the basic manual winding movement (Alpha), it only costs under EUR 200 for complete service. And their OEM straps are all under EUR 100.

These info are all available in Nomos website. So yeah, while I have tons of respect for Stowa, but between these 2 Nomos is the way to go.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Tugboat1980 said:


> I think the lug-lug length is the same for the 36mm club and the 38.5mm club datum. The diameter is a bit bigger and the lug width wider but the lug-lug length I think is the same. I have the same 6.75ish inch wrist as you and my club datum fits great. Plus it has the sapphire case back.
> 
> I'd go with the Club Datum. It's only a bit more...in for a penny in for a pound.


I just saw a Club Datum come up in the WUS classified for the price of the 36mm club. Tempting.


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Club for sure. 
It's a very nice watch for the money.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


> The 38.5mm was the first Club I tried. I was really looking forward to it, but it was just all kinds of wrong on my wrist.


How so? Just the wrong proportions for your wrist? Didn't like the date?

I'd honestly prefer not to have the date but I would consider it if I liked the case better.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

They are out of sapphire case backs for the 36mm. They have them for the 38.5mm.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

chuasam said:


> They are out of sapphire case backs for the 36mm. They have them for the 38.5mm.


If you order from the Nomos site, there is the option for sapphire the case back for the 36mm. It's a $300 option. Painful, but worth it.
View attachment 7607138


----------



## Jabar Braverman (Jun 18, 2015)

I have the Partitio and highly recommend it. That said, I don't really see these watches as being in the same category.

Although the Club is (much) more expensive, the relative lack of color and the more severe font on the Partitio make it wear as a much more formal watch. I wear mine as a dress or business casual watch. It can be dressed down, but I probably wouldn't wear it with jeans and a t-shirt. (You could--and yes, I recognize that the vintage watches that inspired it would have been worn for a wide range of occasions--but since I have several divers and a field watch that are clearly more casual, I don't.) By the same token, if I had a Club, I would not wear it with a suit. Take this for what it's worth, since I tend to err more on the side of classifying and wearing watches by occasion than many do.

Separately, I think the designs of these watches are pretty different. The Nomos is really a modern design with retro-inspired elements, while the Partitio, and particularly its font, is a more faithfully and frankly retro piece.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

pikers said:


> If you order from the Nomos site, there is the option for sapphire the case back for the 36mm. It's a $300 option. Painful, but worth it.
> View attachment 7607138


They have more! Yaaaaaay


----------



## blackbox1011 (Jun 6, 2015)

I chose the black Stowa partitio. I wasnt in love with the way the the club fit.


----------



## maluli (Jan 14, 2013)

And Sinn??

556I
View attachment 7614394


556A
View attachment 7614418


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

blackbox1011 said:


> I chose the black Stowa partitio. I wasnt in love with the way the the club fit.


Have you been happy with your decision? Did you end up going with the black or white dial?


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

maluli said:


> And Sinn??
> 
> 556I
> View attachment 7614394
> ...


Yup, those were on the short list. I REALLY like them but here was my reasoning for crossing them off the list:

1. I love the look but I'm not sure it is a good watch for a "one watch" type situation. 
2. If I get a Sinn, I feel like you have to get a version with a tegimented case. So I'd have to go with the 856.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

pikers said:


> Yup, those were on the short list. I REALLY like them but here was my reasoning for crossing them off the list: 1. I love the look but I'm not sure it is a good watch for a "one watch" type situation. 2. If I get a Sinn, I feel like you have to get a version with a tegimented case. So I'd have to go with the 856.


This only addresses point #1, but I think the new 556 LE Anthracite model is a bit more versatile and would serve someone well as an only watch. The mocha would as well.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

omeglycine said:


> This only addresses point #1, but I think the new 556 LE Anthracite model is a bit more versatile and would serve someone well as an only watch. The mocha would as well.
> 
> View attachment 7619546


That's nice but just not really my style. I actually like the regular 556 better than this metallic dial. I could get a used 556 and the Partitio for less than a new Club.

*Sigh* Paralysis by analysis.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

pikers said:


> That's nice but just not really my style. I actually like the regular 556 better than this metallic dial. I could get a used 556 and the Partitio for less than a new Club.
> 
> *Sigh* Paralysis by analysis.


You can't go wrong with any of them. I own a Club Automat Datum and love it, but I've always enjoyed the Partitio and 556 as well.


----------



## cranthir (Feb 9, 2014)

nomos for sure


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

pikers said:


> That's nice but just not really my style. I actually like the regular 556 better than this metallic dial. I could get a used 556 and the Partitio for less than a new Club.
> 
> *Sigh* Paralysis by analysis.


As someone who debated a Sinn and Stowa for the price of a Nomos in the past I think it comes down to the movement and interest in traditional watch making. As much as a 556 and Partitio compliment each other both are casing universally used movements where as a Nomos exudes the brands ethos and heritage in every aspect of the watch.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

I just came home with new Club from the A.D.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

sci said:


> I just came home with new Club from the A.D.
> View attachment 7636474


Nice! What size is your wrist if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

18cm (hair excluded).


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

sci said:


> 18cm (hair excluded).


Haha, thanks for clarifying.

Your wrist is bigger than mine and it looks great on yours, not sure I could swing a bigger version. Looks like the 36mm is the way to go!

Thanks again!


----------



## Peter B (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's my 36mm Club Dunkel on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Peter B said:


> Here's my 36mm Club Dunkel on a 6.5" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 7651962


Damn! Are you the one that just snagged this from the classifieds thread? Looks great!


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

Vote for Club Datum 38,5 mm if you just want to keep one german watch.


----------



## Peter B (Sep 9, 2007)

pikers said:


> Damn! Are you the one that just snagged this from the classifieds thread? Looks great!


Yup. Hairlines on the case from normal wear but no nicks or dings and overall in great condition. Not sure I'd want to go much larger given the lug length. And I have a 38.5mm 556i and a 40mm Ikarus if I want more presence.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Peter B said:


> Yup. Hairlines on the case from normal wear but no nicks or dings and overall in great condition. Not sure I'd want to go much larger given the lug length. And I have a 38.5mm 556i and a 40mm Ikarus if I want more presence.


Good buy, I was just a few hours late in that. You have impeccable taste, sir.


----------



## Peter B (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll be sending the Dunkel back to Nomos for a complete service. They polish the case as part of the work so it should return as-new. Leaning towards having them swap the solid caseback for a sapphire display...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

36mm on my 7.375 in wrist.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Peter B said:


> I'll be sending the Dunkel back to Nomos for a complete service. They polish the case as part of the work so it should return as-new. Leaning towards having them swap the solid caseback for a sapphire display...


I was thinking the same thing when I saw that post. Looks like you got a winner.


----------



## hengkyganda (Dec 5, 2013)

the club is such a versatile piece IMO
i bought mine without ever try it before, just based on some pics on the forums & IG
but when i received it, i couldn't be happier
wears very comfortable on my tiny wrist (16.7 cm) and the lugs don't hang over my wrist 
you can also have plenty of straps option in case you need some 'refreshment' in the future ;-)

some enabling pics :-d


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

hengkyganda said:


> the club is such a versatile piece IMO
> i bought mine without ever try it before, just based on some pics on the forums & IG
> but when i received it, i couldn't be happier
> wears very comfortable on my tiny wrist (16.7 cm) and the lugs don't hang over my wrist
> you can also have plenty of straps option in case you need some 'refreshment' in the future ;-)


Thanks for your thoughts and images! Looks awesome! We have just about the same size wrist, mine is just slightly bigger. I'm definitely going for the club, just trying to decide between the 36mm and 38.5mm. I'll probably go 36mm just because I honestly hate having any type of day/date on my watches.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Partitio is a killer watch and the price is very reasonable. The quality is fantastic and the luminescent hands are very strong. The Club is also marvelous but is much pricier and the luminescence is an afterthought.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7653018
> 
> 
> 36mm on my 7.375 in wrist.


Has your son seen that picture? Hahhaa


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi all,

So I finally pulled the trigger!! Here it is...









Hahaha. Not what you were expecting? So, to keep a long story short, I've always wanted a Ranger (I'm sort of obsessed with Tudor, not sure why) but they have been out of my price range. When I went in to try on the Club at my AD, I tried this bad boy on and I was even more smitten. Unfortunately, new and used ones have always been just out of reach of my budget.

Well, then I saw a deal come up in the WUS classified a few days back. The seller ended up taking my SARG015 in as a trade for a great price and that's pretty much the end of the story. I ended up getting VERY clean ranger (still under warranty) with three straps and all of the original packaging/docs for less than the price of a new 36mm club.

I still see a Nomos in my future but I think I'll go for one that is more of a dress watch.

Anyway, I wanted to thank all of you for your input and feedback, it's much appreciated.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

pikers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I finally pulled the trigger!! Here it is...
> 
> ...


I officially hate you. I really like the Tudor Ranger


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Poor man's explorer! Good pick up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gom819 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations on getting what you've always wanted in the end. She's a beauty!


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

gom819 said:


> Congratulations on getting what you've always wanted in the end. She's a beauty!


Thanks!

I'm still looking for a deal on a Nomos but maybe something a bit more dressy.


----------



## gigi22 (Jun 4, 2015)

Congratulations, looks very nice.
For the future, if you stick with "german obsession", you shoul also consider Junghans.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

I know a totally different watch was chosen in the end, but here's how I see the original matchup. The real question here is do you NEED to spend your budget. Just because you can go up to a certain point doesn't mean you should/have to. If the Stowa would fill that niche with a very well finished looker with Top Grade movement and excellent build with similar look, I'd definitely take that huge price difference into account. The Nomos only stands out if an in-house movement is that much of a priority. It's really the biggest area (fit and finish is too close to quantify) that "justifies" the cost separation in this matchup.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Quick update...

I found a deal on a club that was so good I couldn't say no.










It the dial feels similar to the Ranger but the case/size are much dressier. Going to wear it for a bit, may try to trade for a white dial. With that being said I do love the lume, something lacking from the white dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

pikers said:


> Quick update...
> 
> I found a deal on a club that was so good I couldn't say no.
> 
> ...


Hahhaa nice. Now how is your original budget doing?


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Hahhaa nice. Now how is your original budget doing?


Yeahhhhhhhhhhh 

It's all good. Sold off some stuff from my other money sucking hobby to offset the difference


----------



## Dylan80 (Feb 18, 2015)

Love my club! Enjoy! Nice to have a couple bigger watches or a diver to put in the rotation with the understated club, but it definitely holds its own. Love winding it the morning. Love the leather strap. Happy wearing!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Nah, don't flip it for white dial if you like the lume. Just get another Nomos for dressier occasions, silver dial Orion or Tangente. 



pikers said:


> Going to wear it for a bit, may try to trade for a white dial. With that being said I do love the lume, something lacking from the white dial.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

martin_blank said:


> Nomos exudes the brands ethos and heritage in every aspect of the watch.


What heritage? They've only been around since the 90s.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

twice in price difference? Maybe in US.
But I found a UK dealer, Nomos 701 for 750 GBP. Then it is only around 200 euro more.

So there is no debate at all, if you look them in person, the two watches show quite some differences in details, although on website, this is hardly to be appreciated.
Of course, there is a movement difference firmly there.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Nevertheless a quarter of a decade, and IMO it's quite impressive what they have achieved during that time when starting from scratch.



jupiter6 said:


> What heritage? They've only been around since the 90s.


----------



## ExplorerK (May 11, 2016)

Both the Ranger and the Dunkel are undoubtedly amazing watches.
But since they're both on black dials, I would eventually trade the Dunkel for a white dial Club.
It may be lacking the lume, but you still got that on the Ranger.


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

For this style of a watch, I'd always pick Nomos over Stowa. As a designer myself, Nomos overall tend to have better execution on this Bauhaus theme---the color is a bit more vivid, the proportion is a bit slimmer, the font is a bit more modern. The closest piece from Stowa would be the Antea, but even for that I'd pick the Nomos Tangente over it. That 'Glashutte' name just sounds sexier to me.


----------



## Hitlnao (Feb 22, 2016)

Get a Nomos Club secondhand. It's the better watch all around and if you go used, the price difference isn't much.


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

ExplorerK said:


> Both the Ranger and the Dunkel are undoubtedly amazing watches.
> But since they're both on black dials, I would eventually trade the Dunkel for a white dial Club.
> It may be lacking the lume, but you still got that on the Ranger.


Yeah, this is probably the route that I'll take.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone have both the Stowa Partitio and Nomos Club?


----------



## dinkerson (Mar 2, 2014)

DutchMongolian said:


> Anyone have both the Stowa Partitio and Nomos Club?


I used to own both. Can't go too far wrong with either. I preferred the club overall - just slightly nicer in all departments. It is considerably more expensive than the partitio, but I think you get your money's worth.


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

DutchMongolian said:


> Anyone have both the Stowa Partitio and Nomos Club?


I'll have both by the end of the week. Although hold, this thread was extremely helpful, and seeing as I can only afford to keep one, I'll be sure to post final thoughts before sending the other off.

It took me a second to warm up to the Partitio, so I'm really interested in what the Nomos has to say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack9148 (Oct 13, 2014)

So.. what do you think?!


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

I started another thread- but will post back here when I have more time and pictures.

The short of it; all comes down to personality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

Well there it is folks.

My thoughts, in short- one is "safe" one is "stylish".

There was another thread up with a lot of great feedback on these two (plus another) and the general consensus seemed to be that the Nomos does more of what watch lovers want, pulling ahead with the in house, but Stowa does more of what what's lovers need, in terms of classic design and versatility.

Oh- and on the same wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

pikers said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> It's all good. Sold off some stuff from my other money sucking hobby to offset the difference


Yeah guess what? The New Club Neomatik is out. It is fabulous


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

The club would be my choice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxify (Dec 28, 2016)

The color on the Stowa seems "older" style, while the club is more "modern"


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Yeah guess what? The New Club Neomatik is out. It is fabulous


Notes; but the neomatik is COMPLETELY out of comparable price range. Also I think some of the allure of these small, round, generally conservative styles is the hand winding routine (maybe less so for Partitio).

Either way, more options are always a welcome addition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

